# Armar circuito que viene en la hoja de datos del stk4152II



## randall (Abr 3, 2007)

hola amigos del foro, tengo una problema con mi equipo de sonido, esta ya esta un poco viejo y necesito hacer algo con el antes q se me dañe por completo, el ya esta presentando problemaas con su circuito ademas el ocupa mucho espacio, yo busque la hoja de especificaciones de el y me aparecio un circuito con el cual lo puedo poner a funcionar de nuevo, ya tendria todo pues la fuente seria la misma q la de mi equipo y el integrado esta bueno....la pregunta seria, si es buena idea armar ese circuitos q aparece en la hoja de especificaciones o mejor ustedes me daran una buena idea.

gracias a todos.


----------



## t_a_x_2 (Abr 3, 2007)

pues viejo, normalmente los fabricanes ponene en sus especificaciones los circuitos que ellos mismos han probado.

si la fuente que tienes es la misma que necesita el nuevo circuito armalo sin ningun problema sobre todo si el integrado esta bueno es mejor aprovecharlo


----------



## randall (Abr 5, 2007)

ok t_a_x_2, para esta semana lo estoy realizando y les contare com quedo, muchas gracias por tu colaboracion.


----------

